# If you could have any superpower, what would it be and why (for all types)



## zethry (Nov 15, 2011)

So, I found threads on superpowers for INTJ and ENTP, but I was wondering what superpowers every type wish they had?

Please tell us your type, what superpower you'd pick, and why. 


(Sorry if this thread already exists! I couldn't find it, if it does!:blushed


----------



## zethry (Nov 15, 2011)

Personally, I would want Teleportation. (Oh, I'm an ENFP, by the way. ) I'd pick teleportation because then you could see the world, visit your friends and family, go anywhere for vacation (or work, or home, or lunch or whatever!), and not have to pay for gas, insurance, and repairs on a car.
Just think! You could live in Alaska, go to Florence for Lunch, go to a business meeting in New York, meet your parents for Sunday Dinner in France, visit the pyramids for an evening stroll... all kinds of things! :3


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

The ability to copy other people's powers.

Aside from that...anything on the list...
- flying 
- superspeed
- shape change
- time travel


----------



## A_Stah (May 13, 2012)

INFJ here wanting Telekinesis/Psiokinesis.
Just to be able to fly is nice, it would probably accustom me to my fear of air travel. I have fears of air travel and planes, but I still love the idea of unaided, natural flight. To fly with birds. 
Telekinesis would open me to a bunch of things, traveling in sea as well as sky and land, and being able to manipulate objects as well as the innate INFJ ability to influence people. I'd also be able to help people in loads of ways, just due to the convenience of the ability.


I also like Teleportation...but it sort of encompasses the idea of a means to an end, rather than carrying out the hourney and going through the hardships and ventures. 

I also like the idea of having angel wings for some reason. Having angelic abilities would allow healing, in my mind. And healing those with your blood is somewhat appealing to me....as if you are bestowing a person with your own, raw being, and supplementing them. That and flight. Having an excuse to go topless with angel wings is pretty cool.


----------



## friendly80sfan (May 12, 2011)

That's a hard choice. I'm an ENFJ and I have it narrowed down to two. 
Invisiblity- You could go anywhere and not be noticed. Also I like listening to conversations of other people sometimes and it would be easy to do that. I wouldn't want to use it to do anything illegal. Also I could help catch criminals because they couldn't see me. Also to clarify I would want it to be like in I Am Number Four by Pittacus Lore because that way my clothes would turn invisible too. Also if it was like that I could hide anything just by touching it.

Communication with animals- I've always thought it would be so cool to know what they are thinking. It would be easier to train them because I could explain to them why I need them to do things. Also they would be good spies because no one would notice or suspect a mouse. Also I think it would be amazing if I could tell my dog I love her in a way that she would understand. (other than food)


----------



## zethry (Nov 15, 2011)

I thought of another one that would be useful--it's from a joke, actually. Always having exact change for whatever you buy. Then you never have to worry about if you have enough money. And it's better than wishing for a million bucks because that can run out. That's not exactly a superpower though, is it?

Or being able to understand and speak lots of languages the first time you hear them.


----------



## stormingheroine (Feb 1, 2012)

G'day,
Second INFJ here. @zethry I really like your ideas about teleportation, and the languages one is a great idea and would be high up in my ideal superpowers. When I first read your 'exact change' power I thought you just meant, y'know, having $10.00 exactly rather than $10.10 or something. But now I get you, money would be good. Would it also apply if you wanted to flip a coin or would you have to borrow one!?

For myself: like @A_Stah I do like the idea of flying, it's simple but lovely.
But I think perhaps the ability to instantly empathise with other people would be really nice. Not to read their mind, just to understand how they feel. I think it's an established superpower in fiction actually - empaths?


----------



## zethry (Nov 15, 2011)

@excalibird--I've no idea! I'd never thought of that. I was just thinking about having to pay for things. I dunno how it would work though because where is the money coming from? Superpowers are like magic so I'd just have the money out of no where--just reach in my pocket when I get the bill for something and BAM, exact change for my car payment, dinner, phone bill, whatever. But where's it coming from? All the couch cushions and sidewalks all over the world? Or is it stealing it from other people? (I like to think the first one, haha). I like the teleportation and languages ideas better though. They just seem cooler and more interesting. Besides, money's not that important to me. I was just thinking about it a lot lately because my student loans have come due!


----------



## The Nth Doctor (May 18, 2012)

I decided after seeing one trailer for the new Spiderman movie that I want to be Spiderman. Does that count as one superpower? Because it would be awesome.

Other than that, I would like to have a photographic memory. I'm not entirely sure if that counts either, but with that I could be like a super-detective, and it would be cool.

Oh yeah - INTP.


----------



## Vanderlyle (Jan 19, 2012)

I think I would want either to be able to shape-shifting or travel through time.

Actually, now that I think about it, I would definitely rather have shape-shifting. The reason I would want to time travel would be to go back in time and place little things here and there or play games of history-broken-telephone in which I would see how the description an event I organised changes through the ages. Oh yeah, and visiting historically famous events.
But I think the moral implications would get to me. Say a friend gets severely injured. Do I go back in time a prevent it, or do I let history run its course?

Shapeshifting on the other hand would be awesome. Have to quickly get across town? Turn into a falcon. Want to go for a swim in the ocean? Do it the right way, as a dolphin. Need to listen into a conversation? Turn into something discreet. Want to sneak in to an event? Turn into a small creature and change back in the bathroom. The possibilities are endless and would be ridiculously fun. Solo camping trips would become infinitely better, not to mention you can get yourself out of just about any bad situation.
Though, preferably I'd change back with clothes. If not, I could always try to hide stashes of clothes around town.

ESFP


----------



## Pete The Lich (May 16, 2011)

Control over time obviously


----------



## ProfessorLiver (Mar 19, 2011)

Time manipulation ftw


----------



## Annie Gravity (Jul 17, 2012)

Telepathy - INTP (MBTI). INTj (Socionics). 5w6 (Enneagram).

As a telepath, I would have the ability to:
- Understand people very well and know their motives before they've acted. 
- Generate complex telepathic illusions. 
- Extract so much information from other people's minds that I could get a scholarship and breeze through college for free.
- Understand the human mind at great depth and fix broken psyches by navigating around the abstract inner maze.
- Create an entire mental landscape and put someone in it. 
- Manipulate bad people into doing good things.
- Be the centre and creator of all belief, reality and perception.
- Be more powerful than planet Earth's entire ensemble of televisions.
- Turn the world into a puppet show, then into a fictional eutopia, then into chaos, then back into a puppet show again.
- Screen people for ignorance and greed.
- Tweak people's minds into listening to reason, instead of persistantly striving for their own, selfish way in matters that simply surpass the importance of their narrow-minded lives.


----------



## Jewl (Feb 28, 2012)

zethry said:


> So, I found threads on superpowers for INTJ and ENTP, but I was wondering what superpowers every type wish they had?
> 
> Please tell us your type, what superpower you'd pick, and why.
> 
> ...


Hey, fun question! I'm ENFP as well. Well, superpowers having to do with communication (language) and travel (teleportation) are tempting. 

However, I've always had the idea that having the ability to make people hear whatever you wish them to would be epic. Music, whispers, noises that aren't really there... It would work as a form of communication. It could be a weapon and something fun. This superpower always appealed to me because I'd love to let people hear things -- in a good way. You know, a beautiful piece of music, or perhaps I could use sound to form messages. The possibilities with such a power are many. 

Charm would be a useful power. Always being able to charm people into acting kinder or softer, perhaps even do things for you. 

Manipulative powers are useful and cool, even if they are just that -- manipulative. I suppose these powers, then, would have to be given to somebody who could handle them. I'm not entirely sure if I myself could.


----------



## donkeybals (Jan 13, 2011)

Morphing ability, I'd morph into a bear and ruin someone's camping trip. Muwahah.


----------



## Radish (Jul 12, 2012)

Reality manipulation.

...Is that cheating?


----------



## tangosthenes (Oct 29, 2011)

I would like to have the superpower "to be a god."


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

INFJ

I've always wanted a telekinetic! It's the one power that really takes creativity to another level. You can "pretty much" perform any power with telekinesis.


----------



## Coldspot (Nov 7, 2011)

INFP

I'd choose manipulation of air. Being able to fly and clear up the sky at night to see the stars would be wonderful.


----------



## TrippedOnReality (Jul 4, 2012)

Vanderlyle said:


> Shapeshifting on the other hand would be awesome. Have to quickly get across town? Turn into a falcon. Want to go for a swim in the ocean? Do it the right way, as a dolphin. Need to listen into a conversation? Turn into something discreet. Want to sneak in to an event? Turn into a small creature and change back in the bathroom. The possibilities are endless and would be ridiculously fun. Solo camping trips would become infinitely better, not to mention you can get yourself out of just about any bad situation.
> Though, preferably I'd change back with clothes. If not, I could always try to hide stashes of clothes around town.


This, especially if morphing back with clothes were possible. And really, if you can morph into anything, why not be able to morph clothed. Maybe I could even morph into a functioning time machine, or is that cheating? 1.21 gigawatts!

Oh, yeah, INTJ.


----------



## JaySH (Jul 29, 2012)

Mouse222 said:


> ESFP-I would have the ability to pull *ANYTHING *out from behind my back, like in cartoons. I would have this, because it is like having every superpower ever! Need to fly? JETPACK!! Need to break a wall? C4!! It's the best power!


This is probably the most creative on here. I lIke it...especially with the additions of @Bat. :crazy:


----------



## Mouse222 (Jun 29, 2011)

JaySH said:


> This is probably the most creative on here. I lIke it...especially with the additions of @_Bat_. :crazy:


I think I sense a new TV show in the making... :kitteh:


----------



## Insane Sanity (Jun 30, 2012)

Teleport ala Nightcrawler


----------



## Bat (Jul 21, 2012)

Insane Sanity said:


> Teleport ala Nightcrawler


That's a good point. If you and I are teleporting, we'll definitely need the "bamf" sound effect.


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

I *love* nightcrawler and his bamf noise. 

But for me, I'd be flying. God--I can't imagine being able to fly, it would be so awesome. Think of all the new things you could see. Places to go. I fly in my dreams often, and would LOVE to fly in reality. I would be able to go places where there are lots of people, or be able to sit atop a tree or cliff when I wanted to be alone.

The second choice would be invisibility. And then being able to morph into elements and thus be invisible and also transport oneself. Like, being able to morph into water--although being a mermaid would be cool except for the sharks.


----------



## cue5c (Oct 12, 2011)

Errrrrr, let's make a _list_.

*Flying*
I know, I know: Teleportation. However, the sense you'd get from flying would be unbeatable. Not to mention teleporting would only work with places you know of. Want to go to that ledge? You have to know it exists first. Flying would allow exploration and discovery. I'd kill for that.

*Eliza Thornberry on Acid*
I'd love to be able to communicate with anyone and anything. Talking to animals would be amazing and exploring any culture without the language barrier is truly enviable. I'd like to take it a step further and include computer language. Who doesn't love technicalities?

*Breath*
By that I mean being able to breath no matter where you were. Underwater, outer space, everything would be yours as long as you had the technology to survive.


If I could have a mixture of these three I'd be the happiest person in the world. I'd also be a Mary Sue, but can't we all just get along? :tongue:


----------



## JaySH (Jul 29, 2012)

cue5c said:


> Errrrrr, let's make a _list_.
> 
> *Flying*
> I know, I know: Teleportation. However, the sense you'd get from flying would be unbeatable. Not to mention teleporting would only work with places you know of. Want to go to that ledge? You have to know it exists first. Flying would allow exploration and discovery. I'd kill for that.
> ...





meltedsorbet said:


> I *love* nightcrawler and his bamf noise.
> 
> But for me, I'd be flying. God--I can't imagine being able to fly, it would be so awesome. Think of all the new things you could see. Places to go. I fly in my dreams often, and would LOVE to fly in reality. I would be able to go places where there are lots of people, or be able to sit atop a tree or cliff when I wanted to be alone.
> 
> The second choice would be invisibility. And then being able to morph into elements and thus be invisible and also transport oneself. Like, being able to morph into water--although being a mermaid would be cool except for the sharks.



@meltedsorbet, I love the flying Idea. It is something I am pretty sure everyone has dreamed of. Remember the movie "The Boy Who Could Fly"? A little corny but I secretly loved that movie. I couldn't do Invisibility....I'm a decent and honest guy but...umm...that power might test my willpower. You've seen "Hollow Man" right?

And morphing into water sounds great but...what happens when you travel over a drainage basin or something and some of you ...umm ..drains. When you "unmorph" would there be parts...umm...well, missing? I'm a guy...there are parts that just can't go missing!:happy:
@cue5c. Great point on teleportation. Never thought of that. The breath one is especially creative...kind of needed for flying. Imagine being able to fly but being constrained to only this planet? All there is to see, all the questions you could answer...as long as you remembered your oxygen..eeergh. Yeah, your breath idea is great!


----------



## Gaspar (Jul 12, 2012)

Shapeshifting.....like that girl on X-men.... totally!!  why?......it whould be fun to change youreself as often as you change clothes...


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

The power to manipulate electricity or create it. Simply because it looks awesome. 

ISFP.


----------



## Knight_In_Rags (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm an INFP and I want to be able to turn my thoughts into reality. I don't think I have to explain why I choose this power lol


----------



## candyoverlord (Aug 27, 2012)

INTP - I want the ability to move through time! Take my hand and we'll go see the Hanging Gardens of Babylon.

...I guess that would make me a TARDIS hahaha!


----------



## zethry (Nov 15, 2011)

WOOO! I'd love to be the TARDIS!


----------



## Delta Lead (Aug 13, 2012)

Invisibility and blood bending (from avatar): which would let me heal people but also submit those who would do others harm.


----------



## SherlyDEDUCE (Jul 25, 2012)

Invisibility.
INTJ


----------



## Splash Shin (Apr 7, 2011)

The power to manipulate high amounts of energy with my body. 

You can protect yourself from harm with it. you can gain strength with it. You could shape and project the energy yourself. 

My second choice would me metamorphosis. Changing body parts or my entire body's molecular structure at will? Yes please! I could go small and soft, or big and rock hard..... 

ah yes, and lets top it off with a theme tune that starts playing in everybody's heads whenever i enter a room


----------



## JaySH (Jul 29, 2012)

Splash Shin said:


> The power to manipulate high amounts of energy with my body.
> 
> You can protect yourself from harm with it. you can gain strength with it. You could shape and project the energy yourself.
> 
> ...


So, for your second super power choice...you wanna be a dick? Umm..cool.


----------



## Splash Shin (Apr 7, 2011)

JaySH said:


> So, for your second super power choice...you wanna be a dick? Umm..cool.



who said anything about dicks? i suppose it's okay to speak whats on your mind though. lol


----------



## Redworah (Aug 28, 2012)

My superpower, would be basically just a really enhanced version of the INFJ's natural ability to create peace and end conflict, except with this basically, even if someone wanted to hurt those I love, or I, they would instantly have their desire transformed into helping them. That or I love Hinamori Amu's off shugo chara's ability, to make people instantly discover and realize their true inner self, but taht is like a exaggeration again of what INFJ's often do lols.


----------



## JaySH (Jul 29, 2012)

Splash Shin said:


> who said anything about dicks? i suppose it's okay to speak whats on your mind though. lol


 Hmm...fairly witty the way you turned that around... Touché.


----------



## Splash Shin (Apr 7, 2011)

JaySH said:


> Hmm...fairly witty the way you turned that around... Touché.


Lol! Thought it might have been a bit to far...couldn't let that one liner go to waste though :crazy:


----------



## JaySH (Jul 29, 2012)

Splash Shin said:


> Lol! Thought it might have been a bit to far...couldn't let that one liner go to waste though :crazy:



Naaah....I have a sense of humor. Too tired for rebuttals so, ya got me....this time


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

cue5c said:


> *Breath
> *By that I mean being able to breath no matter where you were. Underwater, outer space, everything would be yours as long as you had the technology to survive.


*Cue5c:* "Oh boy, I have super breathing, now I get to go to the deepest ocean trenches and into the heart of the cosmos!"

_A few days later...
_
*Scientist 1:* "The creature's chemical composition is quite unlike anything else we've observed at these depths, sir."

*Scientist 2:* "Um, yes, but I don't think that's a new species."

*Scientist 1:* "What do you propose the organism is?"

*Scientist 2:* "Some idiot who tried to go down in the Mariana Trench and is now a cube."


----------



## CataclysmSolace (Mar 13, 2012)

The ability to travel to different spaces and times. (dimensions) Also, I would become immortal from it. Maybe the ability to extract raw data from the universe.


----------



## qwertygirl432 (Sep 5, 2012)

flight! It would be so freeing, so convenient, and so magical. Preferably, flight in the dragon ball z sense. I literally tried to do those chi exercises in that episode where Videl is taught how to fly as a kid. o.o


----------



## confetti.time (May 22, 2013)

I would want the power of shrinking myself so I can climb up broccoli and pretend it is an actual tree...


----------



## TwistedMuses (May 20, 2013)

To have an ability which would let me to go through any random door while thinking about a particular person or place and enter where the person/place is. Would save me lot of time and money and NERVES.


----------



## MissNobody (Aug 23, 2010)

I used to want Telepathy and Telekinesis, but recently I've been feeling this urge to want to heal people so I'd love to have the power to heal, not just physical wounds but emotional too.


----------



## trailblazer (Aug 16, 2012)

I would love to have the power to freeze time. That way, I wouldn't have to go through all the guilt I experience when I waste my time and procrastinate.


----------

